# Solved: Toshiba laptop wont play Blu ray



## yes_puleeze (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a fairly new Toshiba satellite laptop P70 Windows 8.1 & it wont play any Blu ray discs. Toshiba Blu-ray Disc player starts up when you insert a disc the play button appears but nothing happens. I have tried the Toshiba site but it just puts me in a loop to start page. I cant find any links to see if I need to update the player. The version I have is 1.0.5.175. I have spent ages searching online trying to find a solution. I am in Australia & have the correct country code selected. Any help would be appreciated as Ive spent hours on it.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

You may want to try this:
http://support.toshiba.com/support/modelHome?freeText=1200006296


----------



## yes_puleeze (Oct 11, 2007)

texasbullet said:


> You may want to try this:
> http://support.toshiba.com/support/modelHome?freeText=1200006296


thank you for that link I have been to that page but it is for America or latin American.I When I go to Toshiba Australia i get no where it just puts me in a loop I click on downloads & i just keep looping back to the start page so frustrating!


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

have you checked here too:
http://www.mytoshiba.com.au/support/items/faq/76


----------



## yes_puleeze (Oct 11, 2007)

texasbullet said:


> You may want to try this:
> http://support.toshiba.com/support/modelHome?freeText=1200006296


Yes thank you I have already tried this there is no error message. Dvd's play fine it is only blu ray. thank you I do appreciate you trying to help me.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Are you sure you have a model with Blu-Ray? Has it ever worked? Have you tried more than one disc?

The link to the driver page is here: http://www.mytoshiba.com.au/support/download


----------



## yes_puleeze (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for your reply & yes naturally I am sure it is also a blu ray player. This is the first time I've tried to play bu ray so no its never worked. thanks for the link that is the site Ive been going to.
I have finally got it to stop going into a loop I have uninstalled & reinstalled the player from this site once by myself & now finally after getting hold of a Toshiba Tech with them & nothing has changed it still doesn't play Blu Ray discs. Their only solution is do a refresh of the system. I am away at the moment& I only have a small internet usage allowance. So will have to wait to do this.
NOT That I want this to be the solution to have to back up everything & return windows pre all the updates etc as in reformat it. I have found this in the past with Toshiba their problem solving usually seems to rely on this solution. In fact that was their first choice I just pushed to at least try a reinstall of the player in case I was doing something incorrectly. So if anyone has any other options before I reformat I would be grateful I wont be in a position to reformat for a couple of weeks.


----------



## yes_puleeze (Oct 11, 2007)

Sorry forgot to add & yes naturally have tried more than one disc


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I go here http://www.mytoshiba.com.au/products/computers/satellite#
but then it is P70- and 5 choices.
Which one exactly do you have?

Windows 8 can't play blu-ray and I see two programs listed to solve this problem. There is the free VLC but I think you have to edit a few things and move files around, and the paid program CyberLink PowerDVD.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Last I checked, Blu-Ray is not officially supported by VLC. It seems to work for some, and not for others.


----------



## yes_puleeze (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank you very much to all of you who tried to help me. I am so glad I didn't go with Toshiba Techs recommendation to format the computer. I've solved the issue. I have a Logitech lapdesk with fan & speakers plugged into my laptop. I unplugged it & wahlah blu ray discs will now play. It works fine with Dvd's but prevents the blu ray disk from playing completely ie no picture. Once again thanks to those who all tried to help me you are all appreciated.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Odd. The lapdesk only connects via USB right?


----------



## yes_puleeze (Oct 11, 2007)

yes that is correct connects via usb its a logitec speaker lapdesk N700


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Likely related to the audio setup. For Blu-ray, both video and audio are protected by DHCP (over HDMI). With the USB output configured as the default audio output, it is no longer protected.


----------



## yes_puleeze (Oct 11, 2007)

Oddba11 said:


> Likely related to the audio setup. For Blu-ray, both video and audio are protected by DHCP (over HDMI). With the USB output configured as the default audio output, it is no longer protected.


It plays Dvd movies no problem using the lapdesk it only causes problems with Blu-ray


----------



## welsh_taff (Jul 30, 2007)

Ta - how cool (25deg and over 70% humidity) 
Happy birthday to meeee


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

DVD's don't use HDCP.

HDCP is the copy protection scheme used by Blu-Ray.


----------

